# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Small pool heating

## Allen James

. . Just wondering if anyone knows of a cheap but efficient way to heat a small pool. I rang the pool shop and the guy said they are too expensive, and to just forget about swimming until September. I'm sure he's right, but every now and then a product comes along that changes everything, so if it's out there I'd be interested. I wouldn't want some big lumbering money hungry beast - but if there is a small, innovative product that does the job cheaply, I would look at it. It's not for me - but for my tenants. I think its a shame for a pool to sit there unused for five months. . Im on the Gold Coast so it isnt as cold up here, but still cold enough to avoid cold pools. . .

----------


## watson

An old bloke down here had a solar system inserted into the pump re-circulation line. It was basically 19mm black poly up on a shed roof, and left in a flat coil.
It seemed to take the edge off the chill after being on for a couple of days.

----------


## GeoffW1

> An old bloke down here had a solar system inserted into the pump re-circulation line. It was basically 19mm black poly up on a shed roof, and left in a flat coil.
> It seemed to take the edge off the chill after being on for a couple of days.

  
Hi, 
Yes, I've got the same on a flat deck garage roof about 3m above the pump and filter. 
My *pool* has a 1.5HP pump, and a cartridge filter. I use the waste drain outlet at the bottom of the filter housing to connect to about 50 m of 19 mm black poly pipe running back and forth on the garage roof, then down again into the pool. This is my solar *heater* and it is quite effective, getting the water to about 28-29 deg C in 2-3 days depending on sunshine. 
I found the pump could not manage to push water through the filter and this pipe too, unless I split the pipe on the roof into 2, then each into another 2, making 4. In other words the back pressure of the filter, plus the 3 m height, plus the back pressure of a single long hose was too much. After 4 x 12 m of hose, they join to 2, then to 1 again. 
The other way is to use a 2 way diverter to direct the pump pressure to the filter or the *heater* as preferred. 
Cheap, cheap  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## looseless

Don't worry about putting in a pool heater Allen.  Global warming will warm the air temperature and the water.  Save your money mate, and just be patient.

----------


## Allen James

> An old bloke down here had a solar system inserted into the pump re-circulation line. It was basically 19mm black poly up on a shed roof, and left in a flat coil.
> It seemed to take the edge off the chill after being on for a couple of days.

  Sorry I didn't reply earlier Watson - I only saw this now.  Too stuck in that other thread.   :Rolleyes:  
Thanks for that tip.  Sounds like a great idea.

----------


## Allen James

> Don't worry about putting in a pool heater Allen. Global warming will warm the air temperature and the water. Save your money mate, and just be patient.

   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Sneaktongue:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Allen James

> Hi, 
> Yes, I've got the same on a flat deck garage roof about 3m above the pump and filter. 
> My *pool* has a 1.5HP pump, and a cartridge filter. I use the waste drain outlet at the bottom of the filter housing to connect to about 50 m of 19 mm black poly pipe running back and forth on the garage roof, then down again into the pool. This is my solar *heater* and it is quite effective, getting the water to about 28-29 deg C in 2-3 days depending on sunshine. 
> I found the pump could not manage to push water through the filter and this pipe too, unless I split the pipe on the roof into 2, then each into another 2, making 4. In other words the back pressure of the filter, plus the 3 m height, plus the back pressure of a single long hose was too much. After 4 x 12 m of hose, they join to 2, then to 1 again. 
> The other way is to use a 2 way diverter to direct the pump pressure to the filter or the *heater* as preferred. 
> Cheap, cheap  
> Cheers

  Excellent - well, with all this detail, I'm sure I can fix this problem. My tenants thank you and Mr. Watson!

----------


## ger

buy a 400 micron pool cover
down here in Melbourne this summer I did not turn the
heat pump at all all this summer

----------


## Allen James

.   

> buy a 400 micron pool cover

    

> down here in Melbourne this summer I did not turn the heat pump at all all this summer

  I didn’t realise pool covers heated the water up, so thanks for the tip. If I combine this with the poly pipe ideas, I reckon my tenants will be able to swim during the winter up here, because the sun is still pretty strong during those months.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## bpj1968

Covers heat it a bit, but mostly stop the water cooling down overnight.

----------


## denno

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBAi_TVNaiM]YouTube - SOLAR HOT WATER 2 DIY USING BLACK WATER HOSE SOLAR WATER HEATER SUN POWER[/ame]

----------

